# Wifi Hive scales and app



## Christian Walsh (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi, we are hoping to create a wifi hive scale and app (if people are interested in such things) primarily for backyard beekeepers, researchers and hobbyists.

Details here for those interested: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/wifi-bees-hive-scale-and-smartphone-app

Let us know your feedback.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

If you can make an app to tell me when the bees are going to swarm, I will definitely buy it. As far as the weight goes, I only need 2 weights per year. Before I close them up for the winter and when they come out of winter.


----------

